# unbleached 'natural' T-shirts less durable?



## Ross B (Apr 28, 2006)

I've been told recently by a textiles factory manager that undyed, unbleached T-shirts blanks are not as durable as ones that have been dyed. There was an addendum that "you and most laypeople probably wouldn't notice, but as a textiles industry insider I see a small difference after a few washes."

This claim doesn't sound logical to me. I don't understand how dyeing would positively affect the durability of cotton. However, I have little real knowledge of textile production and therefore must in the absence of evidence or contrary expert advice give some credence to this claim from a self-proclaimed industry expert.

Does anyone else here have extensive knowledge of textiles? If so, I would be most interested in your comments on the above claim.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Ross B said:


> This claim doesn't sound logical to me.


I agree, although I too would be going on what 'seems right' rather than actual knowledge of natural cotton vs. bleached and dyed. Seems to me bleaching the cotton isn't going to do much that's positive for it though. On the other hand the dye might?

The only thing I can think of, is that the dye has positive protective elements. I know in the case of hair dye for example (and hair is basically a textile) the hairs (fibres?) swell with the dye, become more lustrous, seem healthier (seem or are? I don't know), etc. - it's possible the same principle could apply to fabric dye. The dye might give it more UV protection for example?

If the guy actually used the phrases "you and most laypeople" and "textiles industry insider" though, he seems like a bit of a smarmy git.


----------



## Ross B (Apr 28, 2006)

Solmu said:


> If the guy actually used the phrases "you and most laypeople" and "textiles industry insider" though, he seems like a bit of a smarmy git.


Heh heh - yeah, I can get that. She was not a native speaker of English, though, so the same phrasing subtext that one might attribute to a native English speaker might not apply in this person's case.

Your other points make good sense - especially about the bleach. Would be good to get a categoric statement from a textiles expert, though, just to know whether this industry person is on the button or not.

Ta for placing this post in a more appropriate category, Solmu - hopefully this will attract the attention of our expert out there...


----------

